# Gastric Emptying Study



## eeleccion (Feb 25, 2009)

Need help. Patient has a history of gastroesophageal reflux. The patient is referred for a gastric emptying study. The impressions were: nondiagnostic study due to excessive patient motion. How should I code this? Would the dx be V64.3 and code the procedure to the injection of dye only (36598)?


----------



## Cuteyr (Feb 26, 2009)

As per radiology,the code for Gastric emptying study is 78264 and here as it is a nondiagnostic study,it is a No charge and need not be billed


----------

